# AVR still gets hot



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So i have a Denon 3808ci in which has just been given preamp duties since i got my outboard amp a week ago but i noticed it still gets hot, even when in 2 channel pure direct mode, i assumed it was because of the proccesing happening in the AVR but in pure direct it should be bypassing any proccesing (i think). Anyone have any ideas as to why this is?:huh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They probably do not power down the processing stages, just bypass them when you go to pure direct. Sounds like the unit is just a power hog at idle. Do they give a power consumption spec for it?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Transformers tend to get pretty hot in many devices. I wonder if that's a possibility here.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Hey Bambino, try leaving the Denon on overnight when you shut your amp off and see if the Denon cools down or stays at the same warmth. My guess is that it just runs that warm when powered up. Isiberian is probably right on the money here with the transformer explanation.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll give the on idle thing a check and also the power consumption stats and get back with you guys, It probly is just a power hog though is just my guess. Thanks guys for the input.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well folks thanks for the input, i have determined that she is just a power hungry unit.:bigsmile:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Just an update: So the AVR & amp got left on last night with no signal going to them and both units were very warm just at idle, they are in an enclosed equipment rack with the back open but i think i need to find some quiet cooling fans to control this, any suggestions on fans?:dontknow:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bambino said:


> Just an update: So the AVR & amp got left on last night with no signal going to them and both units were very warm just at idle, they are in an enclosed equipment rack with the back open but i think i need to find some quiet cooling fans to control this, any suggestions on fans?:dontknow:


wouldn't hurt, but I'm not sure how much it would help either. People don't put fans on their laptop cords and those transformers get hot too.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good point! But i guess i was wondering if adding fans would help or does it really matter? I know that electronics get warm but would it help with the longevity of the components, when i'm jamming they get hotter (of coarse) but i've yet to have anything thermo on me so should i really even be concerned? Thanks for the response.:dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I use an Onkyo TX-SR875 strictly as an SSP and it runs hot as well. I wish current AVR's offered the choice of turning off the Amplifier Stages as my old Denon AVR-4800 did offer this Feature.

That being said, I have used the 875 for almost 3 Years with zero issues. Moreover, my prior VSX-49txi ran even hotter than the Onkyo did with zero issues.

I realize that heat is considered the enemy of longevity. However, I really believe if a Component is well Designed and has quality internal components, it will stand the test of time. All of my Amplifiers are Class A Biased and really run hot, but have been flawless for almost a decade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Cooling electronics is almost always good for longevity.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I use an Onkyo TX-SR875 strictly as an SSP and it runs hot as well. I wish current AVR's offered the choice of turning off the Amplifier Stages as my old Denon AVR-4800 did offer this Feature.
> 
> That being said, I have used the 875 for almost 3 Years with zero issues. Moreover, my prior VSX-49txi ran even hotter than the Onkyo did with zero issues.
> ...


Thanks JJ.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> Cooling electronics is almost always good for longevity.


Thats what i was always taught, that heat kills electronics but like jj said if there well built and the people that build & design these things gotta know the same (i hope) then they should stand the test of time. It just seems though as nothing is built like it used to be.:huh:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Cooling electronics is almost always good for longevity.


I agree. I certainly don't think a fan would hurt at all. I use a fan for my receiver. It's one of those 20 dollar orbital ones. I stand it up and aim it through the vents. It keeps things cooler.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

bambino said:


> Thats what i was always taught, that heat kills electronics but like jj said if there well built and the people that build & design these things gotta know the same (i hope) then they should stand the test of time. It just seems though as nothing is built like it used to be.:huh:


I learned a long time ago to never assume that design of consumer electronics is always based upon the best knowledge and best practice. There is constant pressure to reduce costs, cram more into a limited space, and promise that the product can fly you to the moon if they think it will move boxes. 

Much depends on the location and application. The bottom line is, if the unit feels uncompfortably warm to touch, get more ventilation on it.

The only time that I know of in amplification that higher temps are better is in the case of the distortion curve for some FETs. They can operate most effectively after warming up, but that generally happens long before they get hot.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the thuoghts and advice guys.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i thought i hit a goldmine this afternoon while at my moms house. I was digging through some of my stepfathers old stuff and came across an old 6'' cooling fan, i couldn't wait to get home to try it out., it works great but the thing is louder then the radiator fan on a car, bummer!
I wish i had orderd the brushless fans from PE when they had them on sale.:foottap:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a tower fan since they are a lot quieter than a standard fan, this is the fan I use to cool all my gear.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Coolerguys.com

Great 12 volt PC fans and converters. I put a 6 inch on top of my Onkyo 705 and it's works great. Just plugged her into the back so it goes on when the AVR does. Very, very quiet.

At first I had it blowing air into the top vents but later found it to more effective to flip it over to suck hot air out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Ares but that won't fit in or behind my rack. I did find some at PE but i'm worried if i'll be able to hear them or not i think one says it's 35dB's and the other 45dB's. I'm curious to know what kind of fans are in products like the Parasound zbreeze and others.:dontknow:


----------

